# be quiet! testet Energiemonitore



## be quiet! Support (10. April 2014)

Immer wieder wenden sich Kunden an uns, die mit einem Energiekosten-Monitor/Energiekosten-Messgerät zu hohe oder nicht plausible Messwerte erhalten. Besonders die niedrigen Verbräuche bei heruntergefahrenem System werden oft falsch angezeigt. Und genau das haben wir nun zum Anlass genommen selbst einmal die 11 gängigsten Geräte, im Preisbereich von 9,90€ bis 54,95€, zusammen mit unseren Netzteilen zu testen. Da aktuelle Systeme, die  der neuesten ErP-Regulierung entsprechen, im ausgeschalteten Zustand max. 0,5W verbrauchen, müssen geeignete Messgeräte einen Messbereich haben der bei 0,1W oder 0,2W beginnt. 

  Für unsere Beispiel haben wir ein Mainboard mit deaktivierten ErP-Features genutzt, das mit angeschlossenen Netzteil eine Leistungsaufnahme von 0,6019W erzielt.

  Wir haben festgestellt, dass einige Geräte technisch nicht dazu in der Lage sind, den Standby-Verbrauch von  aktuellen Systemen richtig zu messen. Zu falschen Messungen können unter anderem diese Faktoren führen:

  -          Falscher Messbereich (Messgerät ist nicht für Lasten kleiner 0,5W geeignet)
  -          Das Messgerät ist für Schaltnetzteile nicht geeignet

  Nur zwei Messgeräte, zum Preis von 10,43€ und 29,95€, erfüllen die Anforderungen voll. 

  Immerhin drei Geräte, mit Preisen von 18,90€, 19,73€ und 54,95€, zeigen den richtigen Verbrauch an. Diese arbeiten aber entweder außerhalb ihres spezifizierten Arbeitsbereiches oder zeigen den Powerfaktor nicht an.

  Die restlichen sechs Messgeräte, im Preisbereich von 9,90€ bis 24,95€, zeigen entweder keinen oder einen falschen Messwert an. Einige liegen auch deutlich außerhalb ihres Arbeitsbereiches. 

  Wir können feststellen, dass der Preis keine Auskunft darüber gibt, ob mit einem Messgerät Stand-by-Verbräuche von aktuellen PCs richtig erfasst werden können.

  Damit Ihr auch den Stand-by-Verbrauch Eures PCs korrekt erfassen könnt, haben wir die wichtigsten Punkte auf die Ihr beim Kauf eines Energiekosten-Messgerätes achten solltet, zusammengefasst:



·         Messbereich: Dieser sollte bei 0,1W oder 0,2W beginnen.
 

Korrektur des Messwertes mittels des Powerfaktors: Geräte mit dieser Funktion können in der Regel den Powerfaktor anzeigen.
 

Genauigkeit: Das Messgerät sollte niedrige Messwerte im Bereich von 0,1W-1W mit einer Nachkommerstelle Nachkommastelle
genau anzeigen können (2 Digits).
 

Messgerät muss Schaltnetzteile messen können: Macht der Hersteller Beschränkungen, durch welche die Genauigkeit der Messung bei Computern, Ladegeräten, Set-Top-Boxen oder Ähnlichem eingeschränkt ist, so solltet Ihr dieses Gerät nicht für Messungen an ATX-Netzteilen benutzen.
 
  Wenn keine Angaben zu den ersten drei Punkten gemacht werden, solltet Ihr ein anderes Messgerät wählen. 

  Wir können Euch natürlich hier kein konkretes Produkt empfehlen, stehen aber bei technischen Fragen gerne zur Verfügung.

  Euer be quiet!-Team


----------

